# What do you listen,when your feeling masochistic, here my rimee composer, grr!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Arthur Honegger qui d'autre?, j'aime bien me torturer avec sont disque sur naxos, je ne blame pas l'orchestre ou le directeur mais Arthur Honegger= translate this the best i can , french is a barrel of laught , what was i saying Honegger too pretentieous pastoral annoy me to a point i wanna killed (joke),, i hiide the knife when i listen to his music and hide my rists, if false hapiiness, his proggy , math rock tentative in his soundz really annoy me.

Trop de notes, progressif inutilement, compositeur détestable...

But whit this unfair cruel verdict on this composer achievement , Did not heard king david lithurgic work.oops sorry folks i hate les six and Honegger is too Swiss(joke)

i dont know why but ,, i have a hard time liking Honegger, im sorry for fan, who whit me and can't stand him and les six...

:tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Arthur Honegger qqui d'autre, j'aime bieen me torturer avec sont disque sssur naxoos, je ne blame pas l'orchestre ou le directeur mais Arthui HOnegger= translate this the best i can , french is a barrel of llaught , what was i saying Honegger too pretentieeeous pastoral annoy me to a point i wanna killed (joke),, i hiide the knife wwhen i listen to his music and hide my rists, iif false hapiiness, his ppprrroggy , math rock tentative in his soundz really annoy me.
> 
> Trop de note, PROGRESSION INUTILE,, COMPOSSITEUR DETESTABLE...
> 
> ...


I have a mixed response to Honegger. But I love the ever-popular Pacific 231 as well as 3rd symphony. And Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher is a very weird piece but I love it, too.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

If listeners had heard _Le Roi David (King David)_ without knowing who wrote it, they might have a different impression of the composer (that is, if they didn't hate choral works), a serious work which is still in the choral repertoire. He had a fascinating career, particularly between the two World Wars, and he wrote the score for the famous 1927 film, _Napoléon_. He was also a member of the French Resistance during WW2 and frequently suffered from bouts of depression in his life.


----------

